# Violence, Hospitality, and the Cross



## CubsIn07 (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone read this book by Hans Boersma. He holds the J.I. Packer chair of Theology at Regent College. I have read parts of it and a few reviews of it. So far I have mostly liked what I have seen. Any thoughts?

Amazon.com: Violence, Hospitality, and the Cross: Reappropriating the Atonement Tradition (9780801031335): Hans Boersma: Books


----------



## Wayne (Jan 7, 2010)

We've been well trained around here: "Yes, I'm sure someone, somewhere has read that book."

But no, I'm personally unfamiliar with it.

[I trust you will pardon my editing of your post for greater clarity]


----------

